# Icelandic: neðanjarðarhreyfing



## Alxmrphi

Sælir,

Þegar ég var að fletta upp orð underground í íslenskuorðabókinni tók ég eftir því að það voru þrjár þýðingar til sem nafnorð:

*neðanjarðarlest
**neðanjarðargöng
**neðanjarðarhreyfing*. 

Ég held að fyrsta sé eins og lestarkerfi í Lúndunum, annað er aðgangur eins og hægt er að sjá hérna... og þá komum við til þriðja orðs. Ég veit ekki hvað það gætir verið og bara einkahluturinn sem mér dettur í hug er eitthvað mafían eða eitthvað í þá áttina...underground group/organisation.

Er ég að bulla eða er það rétt hjá mér?
Eins og alltaf, takk fyrirfram 

Alx


----------



## Merkurius

Það er nokkuð erfitt að útskýra það síðasta svo ég ætla að skrifa þetta bæði á íslensku og ensku *
Neðanjarðarlest*: lest sem er neðanjarðar, þ.e. lestin. (Train that is underground)
*Neðanjarðargöng*: göng sem eru neðanjarðar, þ.e. göngin. (Tunnels that are underground)
*Neðanjarðarhreyfing*: Ég myndi túlka þetta á tvo vegu:
                                      a) Eitthvað dýr/fyrirbæri/hlutur sem hreyfist undir jörðu, t.d. í jarðfræði eða ormur sem hreyfist. (Movement underground, i.e. in geology) 
                                      b) Hreyfing sem vinnur að vörn gegn undirheimum (A group that works against the underworld (i.e. prostitution, drug-seller etc.))
Ég google-aði þetta og fann góða frétt sem gæti sýnt hvað ég er að segja, slóðin er: http://www.visir.is/nedanjardarhreyfingin-stora-systir-krefst-urbota/article/2011710199921 en hér það hreyfing (félag) sem kallar sig ,,Stóra systir'' þar sem þær vinna gegn vændi og eru að koma upp um slíka sölu.
(E. This is an article about a movement or a group that works against prostitution and gives the police documents about prostitution in Iceland)

Vonandi hjálpar þetta!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Takk!
Aha svo neðanjarðarhreyfing vinnur GEGN einhverju sem er bannað o.s.frv, og ekki er hluturinn sem er ólögulegur.

Gótja 
Ég mun ekki trufla þig meira!


----------



## Merkurius

My computer is playing some tricks on me! 
I surfed the Internet and looked for some photos about these words.
*Neðanjarðarlest*: http://transit.toronto.on.ca/images/nst_artist_concept.jpg 
*Neðanjarðargöng*: http://gothamist.com/images/2004_07_slsubwaytunnel-thumb.jpg


----------



## sindridah

Neðanjarðarhreyfing, þetta er eiginlega pólítískt hugtak. Þetta er svona grunnurinn að einhverri nýrri stefnu eða eitthvað þá í áttina. Ný hugmynd og grunnfólkið fyrir þessari stefnu kallast þá neðanjarðarhreyfing. Æji kann ekki alveg að útskýra þetta en þetta er eitthvað í þá áttina.


----------



## Merkurius

sindridah said:


> Neðanjarðarhreyfing, þetta er eiginlega pólítískt hugtak. Þetta er svona grunnurinn að einhverri nýrri stefnu eða eitthvað þá í áttina. Ný hugmynd og grunnfólkið fyrir þessari stefnu kallast þá neðanjarðarhreyfing. Æji kann ekki alveg að útskýra þetta en þetta er eitthvað í þá áttina.


Þetta er eiginlega alveg rétt hjá þér! Ég myndi líka bæta við að þetta væri sú hreyfing sem væri að vinna á móti ,,undirheimunum'' (underground). 
Svo: _pólitískt hugtak þar sem hreyfingin er að vinna gegn einhverju ólöglegu_.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Þið eruð frábærir!


----------



## sindridah

Heyrðu ég athugaði í orðabókinni og það eina sem ég fékk var leynileg hreyfing, sem er örugglega rétt að einhverju leyti en ætli það sé ekki víðara en það.


----------



## Merkurius

Ég myndi telja að það væri alveg fín þýðing _Leynileg hreyfing_ þar sem félögin, sem vinna gegn ólöglegri starfsemi þurfa einmitt að vera leynilegar. (T.a.m. stóra systir). En í raun veit ég ekki meira.


----------



## sindridah

Alexander II., keisari 1855-1881, steig nokkur skref í átt til frjálslyndari stjórnarhátta. Eftir að hann féll frá lauk þeirri þróun og reynt var að snúa við sumum breytingum í lýðræðisátt, einkum hvað varðaði sjálfstæði sveitarstjórna (r. zemstvo). *Markvissar ofsóknir voru stundaðar gagnvart hópum sem börðust fyrir breytingum á stjórnkerfinu. Pólitískar hreyfingar störfuðu því fyrst og fremst neðanjarðar.* Meðal slíkra hreyfinga var flokkur Þjóðbyltingarmanna sem var stofnaður árið 1901 og rússneski sósíaldemókrataflokkurinn sem var stofnaður árið 1898. Sá flokkur klofnaði í tvær fylkingar árið 1903, bolsévika og mensévika.

Þetta er sem sagt tilvitnun tekin frá vísindavefnum, ok þannig þetta eru svona leynilegir pólítískir hópar sem starfa þá svona "under the radar" eða hreinlega bara leynilega   vorum einhverntímann að tala um þetta í sögu tíma back in the days og varð svo ótrúlega forvitinn og varð bara að fá þetta á hreint!


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

sindridah said:


> Neðanjarðarhreyfing, þetta er eiginlega pólítískt hugtak. Þetta er svona grunnurinn að einhverri nýrri stefnu eða eitthvað þá í áttina. Ný hugmynd og grunnfólkið fyrir þessari stefnu kallast þá neðanjarðarhreyfing. Æji kann ekki alveg að útskýra þetta en þetta er eitthvað í þá áttina.



Ertu ekki að rugla hér við 'Grasrótarhreyfing'?

@Alex: Neðanjarðarhreyfing=Hugsaðu td. franska andspyrnuhreyfingin í seinna stríði.


----------



## sindridah

Upz, jú mikið rétt, ég er að ruglast á þessu. OHHH aulinn ég


----------

